# Has anyone tried Dr. Krippling's Incredible Bulk?



## MyRep (Oct 20, 2014)

The title says it all... Smoke or grow? Either way I would love to hear.... I just ordered some a few days ago and the wait is killing me. I'm very curious as to whether the yield numbers are *true or not*...

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/dr-krippling-incredible-bulk-feminised-seeds-4542


All responses are appreciated thanks!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2014)

MyRep said:


> The title says it all... Smoke or grow? Either way I would love to hear.... I just ordered some a few days ago and the wait is killing me. I'm very curious as to whether the yield numbers are *true or not*...
> 
> http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/dr-krippling-incredible-bulk-feminised-seeds-4542
> 
> ...


I think your yield hopes are justified...heres a pic of a friends kripple shock from seeds (herbies as well )...its looking like its gonna be the heavy yielder they say it is...


----------



## cozz (Oct 21, 2014)

just flipped 10 a couple of days ago, couple of weird looking ones when small but soon caught up, got a couple of different phenos, but all 10 have sexed and all 10 are alive, groth rate is picking up now, i too struggled to find out many grow reports theres 1 thats just finished with a bloke called chedz, but its on another site, he had a couple of problems but saw it through and got a happy yeild ive not come across anyone whos maxed it out to the standard the breeder says but hey they seem simple to grow so far im gonna run it a few times and see what i can do, i flipped at about 20-22" so if you want to give me a shout in a few weeks ill have more info on the stretch etc


----------



## Commander Strax (Oct 21, 2014)

_*– one perfectly grown, big plant can produce up to the same yield of twenty plants of normal size. Boxing-glove sized buds are to be expected on perfect large plants grown in Hydroponics.*_

That is some pretty big talk


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2014)

The photo above is krippleshock not kripple bulk ....never the less its the same breeder.
Will know more in 8 weeks its just been flipped


----------



## Mandangleow (Oct 21, 2014)

cozz said:


> just flipped 10 a couple of days ago, couple of weird looking ones when small but soon caught up, got a couple of different phenos, but all 10 have sexed and all 10 are alive, groth rate is picking up now, i too struggled to find out many grow reports theres 1 thats just finished with a bloke called chedz, but its on another site, he had a couple of problems but saw it through and got a happy yeild ive not come across anyone whos maxed it out to the standard the breeder says but hey they seem simple to grow so far im gonna run it a few times and see what i can do, i flipped at about 20-22" so if you want to give me a shout in a few weeks ill have more info on the stretch etc


I'm anxious to see how yours goes. I followed Cheds journal and was impressed with the strain. I have 5 Incredible Bulks from seed now that are between 3"-5" under a blue led. One started slowly but is catching up. Two shot up so fast they can't even stand up straight and are supported for now. Lol


----------



## cozz (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## cozz (Oct 21, 2014)

yeah ive 1 that is head and shoulders above the others, i shall be keeping an eye on that one lol!! i should have done a report on this grow, but im not doing anything other then having 5 under hps and 5 under dual spec, so didnt think it would be relevent to anyone, next run will be 5 topped and the other 5 higher nutes, then the 3rd run i hopefully will have it dialed in a bit and put the results together and get a better result (pheno dependent) the pics above are from a couple of weeks ago when i did the last pot up,
if you like ill pm you in a couple of weeks and let you know how its going


----------



## MyRep (Oct 21, 2014)

cozz said:


> just flipped 10 a couple of days ago, couple of weird looking ones when small but soon caught up, got a couple of different phenos, but all 10 have sexed and all 10 are alive, groth rate is picking up now, i too struggled to find out many grow reports theres 1 thats just finished with a bloke called chedz, but its on another site, he had a couple of problems but saw it through and got a happy yeild ive not come across anyone whos maxed it out to the standard the breeder says but hey they seem simple to grow so far im gonna run it a few times and see what i can do, i flipped at about 20-22" so if you want to give me a shout in a few weeks ill have more info on the stretch etc


Are you doing a journal for this? If so can I get a link?


----------



## MyRep (Oct 21, 2014)

cozz said:


> yeah ive 1 that is head and shoulders above the others, i shall be keeping an eye on that one lol!! i should have done a report on this grow, but im not doing anything other then having 5 under hps and 5 under dual spec, so didnt think it would be relevent to anyone, next run will be 5 topped and the other 5 higher nutes, then the 3rd run i hopefully will have it dialed in a bit and put the results together and get a better result (pheno dependent) the pics above are from a couple of weeks ago when i did the last pot up,
> if you like ill pm you in a couple of weeks and let you know how its going



Please do


----------



## cozz (Oct 21, 2014)

hi myrep I haven't been, and just switched to 12/12 but I can start one for the flowering period, im not doing anything special with them just letting them go,but spose I could jot the outline of my veg first, but got no pics from when they were young, if that's any help


----------



## MyRep (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah if you did I would be very interested.... I'm just curious to see what the change is going to look like when they switch to flower... I'm trying to get a feel for what kind of room I need be providing them.... I'm running a 4'x2' setup and I plan on starting one from seedling then cutting it down for clones and going SoG from there.... (Basically trying to cram as many of these babies into a 4'x2' and letting them run wile and lollipopping a little bit of the way through... Pray for both of us that I basically just come out with a carpet hahaha)


----------



## MyRep (Oct 21, 2014)

Also, if anyone can get me a link to this "Ched's journal" that would be nice I'm not turning up anything on the search feature here or google .... Could just be my lack of search skills


----------



## Mandangleow (Oct 21, 2014)

Here is Chedz journal on his Incredible Bulk grow. 

Finished with 15 oz dried. 

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/journals-progress/222776-dr-kripplings-incredible-bulk-big-bud-x-super-skunk.html


----------



## MyRep (Oct 21, 2014)

Mandangleow said:


> Here is Chedz journal on his Incredible Bulk grow.
> 
> Finished with 15 oz dried.
> 
> http://www.420magazine.com/forums/journals-progress/222776-dr-kripplings-incredible-bulk-big-bud-x-super-skunk.html


Your my hero! How do I rep on this forum? lol


----------



## MyRep (Oct 22, 2014)

So I got the time to read through that journal and I have to say I'm pretty damn excited! He ran a 4 plants in 1m x 1m under a 600w HPS and pulled 15 ounces with heat issues! I'm just trying to figure out what I should do with my setup... I'm trying to figure out if I want to veg 1 mother out heavily and then cut her down to create large amount of clones and then give them a week to veg and flower immediately from there or if I should go with just 4 plants like he did? I'm on size constraints as well I have 1 2' x 4' tent. Suggestions?


----------



## Mandangleow (Oct 22, 2014)

MyRep said:


> So I got the time to read through that journal and I have to say I'm pretty damn excited! He ran a 4 plants in 1m x 1m under a 600w HPS and pulled 15 ounces with heat issues! I'm just trying to figure out what I should do with my setup... I'm trying to figure out if I want to veg 1 mother out heavily and then cut her down to create large amount of clones and then give them a week to veg and flower immediately from there or if I should go with just 4 plants like he did? I'm on size constraints as well I have 1 2' x 4' tent. Suggestions?


Personally, I'm vegging for 2 to 3 weeks or 12 inches, whichever comes first. Putting nine under each 600 HPS light. Two gallon pots in promix. 

It's a lot less work watering than sog.


----------



## eugene b (Nov 4, 2014)

MyRep said:


> The title says it all... Smoke or grow? Either way I would love to hear.... I just ordered some a few days ago and the wait is killing me. I'm very curious as to whether the yield numbers are *true or not*...
> 
> http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/dr-krippling-incredible-bulk-feminised-seeds-4542
> 
> ...


Hi i have a incredible bulk on the go at the mo...she is 6 weeks in and looking good check out my most recent pics the bulk is the one on the right the one on the left is a silver haze. have a look at my blog i have a vid embedded you can watch..luck with your grow ill watch any posts you put up...by blog is here...https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/Entry/eugene-grow-journal-2-4-by-1-2-by-2-0-cfl-setup.30328/


----------



## MyRep (Nov 4, 2014)

She looks good.... That Silver Haze isn't the same age is she? If so wow!  I can't watch the vid currently


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2014)

That krippling looks almost identical to the 2 my mate has indoor.Hes got the krippleshock.


----------



## eugene b (Nov 5, 2014)

MyRep said:


> She looks good.... That Silver Haze isn't the same age is she? If so wow!  I can't watch the vid currently


There is about 5 days between the haze and bulk the haze is a little older....for the last week the silver haze has gone on a march i let her dry out then soaked her with a half strength nutrient mix and she loved it -)


----------



## eugene b (Nov 5, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> That krippling looks almost identical to the 2 my mate has indoor.Hes got the krippleshock.


Just read up on the krippleshock on herbies sounds like a nice plant to grow how far along is your friend in there grow? both plants are by dr krippling so they probably share genetics...so far the incred bulk has been really easy to grow "light water feed and grow"...rinse and repeat...lol


----------



## eugene b (Nov 5, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> _*– one perfectly grown, big plant can produce up to the same yield of twenty plants of normal size. Boxing-glove sized buds are to be expected on perfect large plants grown in Hydroponics.*_
> 
> That is some pretty big talk


it is indeed exactly why i decided to give it a go lol...watch this space...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2014)

eugene b said:


> Just read up on the krippleshock on herbies sounds like a nice plant to grow how far along is your friend in there grow? both plants are by dr krippling so they probably share genetics...so far the incred bulk has been really easy to grow "light water feed and grow"...rinse and repeat...lol


Yeah I got the seeds for the dude im pretty sure he flipped the light to flower 2 weeks ago so they will be finished sometime in dec.They were bushy as with huge hand size leaves before he turned them.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2014)

Its a success if under 4x400 wt son t agros he yields 2.5lb over 2 plants will let you know the end result.


----------



## eugene b (Nov 5, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Its a success if under 4x400 wt son t agros he yields 2.5lb over 2 plants will let you know the end result.


when i flip into bud i will put her under a 600w hps currently under 2 300w duel spec cfl the light in the photo to the left and to be honest the vedge is going great using these lights...don't have the same confidence they will do such a good job in flower so will use a hps...-)


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2014)

Yep I gotcha...he uses the 400s all the way thru from start to finish


----------



## eugene b (Nov 5, 2014)

keep me posted on your friends plants get some pics if possible...ill keep my blog up to date and let you know the yeald at the end ruby fruit....peace...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2014)

eugene b said:


> keep me posted on your friends plants get some pics if possible...ill keep my blog up to date and let you know the yeald at the end ruby fruit....peace...


Heres a couple pics when in early veg....
U can see the similarity to yours...


----------



## eyes (Nov 5, 2014)

nice plant


----------



## Big dog11 (Nov 10, 2014)

It is a great yielder...Mine started slow but passed all of the other girls and finished at 60 days.......quality smoke and a lot of it.....It is easy to manicure also and I find that to be a plus


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 10, 2014)

3 weeks since flipping...kripple shock


----------



## eugene b (Nov 11, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3291158 3 weeks since flipping...kripple shock


Wow what an awesome looking plant...your proper on a march with this one mate..good job!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2014)

eugene b said:


> Wow what an awesome looking plant...your proper on a march with this one mate..good job!!!


I cant lie its a a plant I got the seeds of krippleshock for a mate and passed onto him...he asked for a strain that can give him more yield than previous grows so I recommended this one to try..bit of a stab in the dark tho cos we have never seen any grow reports on it but he knows his indoor stuff while I do outdoor.Ill post pics along the way and a final yield so ppl can see if its worth it.grown under 4x400wt son t agros


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2014)

Still going....


----------



## eugene b (Nov 26, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3297518 Still going....


hi am into flower now ruby fruit 1 week in will post a pic now mate from 3 days ago...not the best picture but it does show the size just such a beast of a plant in vedge!!! love this plant is my best grower on this grow so far!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 26, 2014)

eugene b said:


> hi am into flower now ruby fruit 1 week in will post a pic now mate from 3 days ago...not the best picture but it does show the size just such a beast of a plant in vedge!!! love this plant is my best grower on this grow so far!!!View attachment 3301568


yep my mate said he is really impressed with it ill see if I can get another update pic for you in the next day or so ....
Hes thinking possibly 30oz minimum if it packs on weight over the last 3 weeks.Thats for 2 plants 4x400wt hps


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 26, 2014)

In reality though he is aiming for 3 pound per two plants.
This kripple hes doing he hasnt done any training or lst etc its a straight up vertical so if the 30oz like that comes in then scrog etc next time round should add extra yield for sure


----------



## eugene b (Nov 26, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> yep my mate said he is really impressed with it ill see if I can get another update pic for you in the next day or so ....
> Hes thinking possibly 30oz minimum if it packs on weight over the last 3 weeks.Thats for 2 plants 4x400wt hps
> 
> That would be an awesome result 30 ounces i have done noting except tidy the plants up i am using 1 600w red spec hps and a twin lid duel cfl 300w..will invest more in hps after this crop..speant nearly £700 getting set up seeds and stuff, need to get some cash back let me know your mates dry weight ruby fruit...


----------



## eugene b (Nov 26, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> In reality though he is aiming for 3 pound per two plants.
> This kripple hes doing he hasnt done any training or lst etc its a straight up vertical so if the 30oz like that comes in then scrog etc next time round should add extra yield for sure


That would be an awesome result 30 ounces i have done noting except tidy the plants up i am using 1 600w red spec hps and a twin lid duel cfl 300w..will invest more in hps after this crop..speant nearly £700 getting set up seeds and stuff, need to get some cash back let me know your mates dry weight ruby fruit...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 26, 2014)

Yep will do mate.i got the seeds for him he doesnt owe me shit but I know ill get some thrown my way 
He just wanted me to see if I could find a heavy yielder for him that he can keep going


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Nov 30, 2014)

Mandangleow said:


> Here is Chedz journal on his Incredible Bulk grow.
> 
> Finished with 15 oz dried.
> 
> http://www.420magazine.com/forums/journals-progress/222776-dr-kripplings-incredible-bulk-big-bud-x-super-skunk.html



thread says 15 oz wet. 11.1 dried. Usually my wet weight is quite a bit more than my dried.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2014)

Not long to go....


----------



## eugene b (Dec 4, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3306593 Not long to go....


looking good ruby fruit...im 2 weeks into flower now...how long did it take to flower the bulk?...says 7-8 weeks online is that about right ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2014)

not sure bout the bulk buddy....this is krippleshock...only put it up here cos didn't wanna do a thread and its from the same seed breeder


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2014)

this krippleshock is only gonna be about 7-9 weeks max after 6 weeks veg


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2014)

eugene b said:


> looking good ruby fruit...im 2 weeks into flower now...how long did it take to flower the bulk?...says 7-8 weeks online is that about right ?


be about right


----------



## eugene b (Dec 8, 2014)

three weeks into flower...central cola looking good and plenty of bud sites elsewhere on the bulk...didn't do any lst or super cropping on this plant just loli popped have taken 3 cuttings 2 and a half weeks into flower and am now re vedging...the plant on a normal grow is a beast so monster cropped it will literally be off the chain....here's some new pics..cant wait to get her to harvest day...-)


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 10, 2014)

Krippleshock nearly done


----------



## eugene b (Dec 10, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3310903 Krippleshock nearly done


lush cola plant looks real nice ruby fruit how many weeks flower has she gone and how much longer until your friend harvests? any news on what the weight she might be approx?..iv trimmed my incredible bulk right back top to bottom light penetration is excellent and she is sharing my 600w hps with my nyc diesel....she is taking a full water every 3 to 4 days at the mo and is 3 weeks into flower now....!!!-)


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 10, 2014)

cant remember how long its been flowering but its nothing more than it should be looking at prob between a week to possibly almost xmas day to finish ...pics are shit..that cola there is prob 20-25 of them that size spread over 2 plants so I think she will yield well....the original aim when we put them in was 3 pound and im thinking a minimum would be 38-40oz so 2 1/2lb is very real.we didn't sog this time cos we wanted to see what they went like as per normal but im sure sog will see the 3lb easy next run if not more


----------



## eugene b (Dec 10, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> cant remember how long its been flowering but its nothing more than it should be looking at prob between a week to possibly almost xmas day to finish ...pics are shit..that cola there is prob 20-25 of them that size spread over 2 plants so I think she will yield well....the original aim when we put them in was 3 pound and im thinking a minimum would be 38-40oz so 2 1/2lb is very real.we didn't sog this time cos we wanted to see what they went like as per normal but im sure sog will see the 3lb easy next run if not more


gonna run a krippleshock alongside the bulk on my next run....sterling job getting that kind of harvest from 2 plants....-)


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 10, 2014)

eugene b said:


> gonna run a krippleshock alongside the bulk on my next run....sterling job getting that kind of harvest from 2 plants....-)


yep cheers..ill give you a final report on what the quality seems like and yield in a few weeks ...these two plants have been run under 4x600wt hps..I guess you could say 3 pound is not unrealistic with the light coverage over 2 plants and the height my friend has available to him


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 10, 2014)

eugene b said:


> gonna run a krippleshock alongside the bulk on my next run....sterling job getting that kind of harvest from 2 plants....-)


we were looking at the bulk first but then seen the line the krippleshock came from so thought the buds would be even better etc


----------



## eugene b (Dec 10, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> yep cheers..ill give you a final report on what the quality seems like and yield in a few weeks ...these two plants have been run under 4x600wt hps..I guess you could say 3 pound is not unrealistic with the light coverage over 2 plants and the height my friend has available to him


4 600w hps is awesome light coverage on 2 plants i have one at the mo covering my bulk and nyc diesel...im going to buy another one in January for my next flowering run it will replace my cfl...more light more bud!!! is the hps your friend using duel spec or red? im buying in red spec and the one i have now is red...would you say red only is the best for flower?


----------



## eugene b (Dec 10, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> we were looking at the bulk first but then seen the line the krippleshock came from so thought the buds would be even better etc


Ruby fruit you gotta put in a bulk on your grow it is just a beast of a plant the vedge on the plant i am doing now exploded in just a few weeks and is so easy to grow ive monster cropped the one i have on the go at the mo...im a big fan of the plant mate-)


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 10, 2014)

eugene b said:


> Ruby fruit you gotta put in a bulk on your grow it is just a beast of a plant the vedge on the plant i am doing now exploded in just a few weeks and is so easy to grow ive monster cropped the one i have on the go at the mo...im a big fan of the plant mate-)


awesome ...I will order some fem seeds of it next order...(I only order when I have nothing outdoors so it will have to wait until bout april)...I think the next run is gonna be krippleshock again and wonder woman and strawberry blue of which I will supply the clones for them as I have them outdoor now ...but the bulk will get a run next year for sure


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 10, 2014)

eugene b said:


> 4 600w hps is awesome light coverage on 2 plants i have one at the mo covering my bulk and nyc diesel...im going to buy another one in January for my next flowering run it will replace my cfl...more light more bud!!! is the hps your friend using duel spec or red? im buying in red spec and the one i have now is red...would you say red only is the best for flower?


yep with those light coverages im sure 3lb or a touch more is realistic..ill ask him what spectrum the lights are I cant remember I think its red I cant remember but I know they are 600 hps all the way thru..no going from flouro to hps or anything like that hence why we get them to a big veg state before flipping


----------



## eugene b (Dec 10, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> yep with those light coverages im sure 3lb or a touch more is realistic..ill ask him what spectrum the lights are I cant remember I think its red I cant remember but I know they are 600 hps all the way thru..no going from flouro to hps or anything like that hence why we get them to a big veg state before flipping


i went from cfl to hps in flower...didn't have a hps until i got to flower been buying everything in while the grow has gone on lol...your friend must have good ventilation running 4 hps i have 3 cfl and one hps and i have to keep me tent open during the light cycle to cool.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 10, 2014)

He its more or less a built insulated room with proper aur intake etc and ventilation...I used to run a 400wt hps in a wardrobe with 1plant and that inly had s normal ceiling fan in the roof that I egg cartoned lol to keep the noise down...I dont know anyone here that uses fluro/cfl to run with its all 400/600/1000 hps ....


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 10, 2014)

But yeah that 400 in a small area like I had above it gets pretty warm doesnt it.i only run it for 9 months a year during summer I left it off


----------



## eugene b (Dec 11, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> He its more or less a built insulated room with proper aur intake etc and ventilation...I used to run a 400wt hps in a wardrobe with 1plant and that inly had s normal ceiling fan in the roof that I egg cartoned lol to keep the noise down...I dont know anyone here that uses fluro/cfl to run with its all 400/600/1000 hps ....


i was in a small cubourd when i started so cfl made sense for the heat issue...now i have a tent im swapping them out for hps and use the cfl for vedge... they are good for vedge ruby they do a good job,but there not enough for flowering...i have 8 t5 blue spec tubes and 3 300w duel spec so i might have over done it a bit lol....


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2014)

eugene b said:


> i was in a small cubourd when i started so cfl made sense for the heat issue...now i have a tent im swapping them out for hps and use the cfl for vedge... they are good for vedge ruby they do a good job,but there not enough for flowering...i have 8 t5 blue spec tubes and 3 300w duel spec so i might have over done it a bit lol....


Im with you bud....ive just never seen them used or used them myself


----------



## eugene b (Dec 18, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> Im with you bud....ive just never seen them used or used them myself


Hi ruby fruit hows the krippleshock doing has it been harvested yet any pics mate?
im 4 weeks into flower now the inc bulk is still a star player for me ill be posting a new blog on Sunday...Peace mate-)


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2014)

eugene b said:


> Hi ruby fruit hows the krippleshock doing has it been harvested yet any pics mate?
> im 4 weeks into flower now the inc bulk is still a star player for me ill be posting a new blog on Sunday...Peace mate-)


Prop pull in 2/3 days mate


----------



## Admiral73 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey guys, I was wondering if you could let me know how strong the smell is on the Incredible Bulk and kripple shock. If you could please rate on scale 1-10 with 10 being the smelliest. 

Happy New Years


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 31, 2014)

Admiral73 said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if you could let me know how strong the smell is on the Incredible Bulk and kripple shock. If you could please rate on scale 1-10 with 10 being the smelliest.
> 
> Happy New Years


Indoor wise 2 plants of shock controllable stink of about 7.5/10 ...outdoor with that strain no idea yet


----------



## Admiral73 (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow Thx for the speedy response


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 31, 2014)

eugene b said:


> Hi ruby fruit hows the krippleshock doing has it been harvested yet any pics mate?
> im 4 weeks into flower now the inc bulk is still a star player for me ill be posting a new blog on Sunday...Peace mate-)


Approx


Admiral73 said:


> Wow Thx for the speedy response


To easy bro but everyset up is different so theres a lot of variables to me any indoor set up stinks it just depends on the strain as to how early it stinks or how late in the grow...my thoughts only


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 31, 2014)

eugene b said:


> Hi ruby fruit hows the krippleshock doing has it been harvested yet any pics mate?
> im 4 weeks into flower now the inc bulk is still a star player for me ill be posting a new blog on Sunday...Peace mate-)


Bout 13 off the first one second one is more sativa dom in it possibly so its taken a week longer.
Not ideal 13 oz but not optimum conditions running in the heat of summer ...quality stuff tho


----------



## whitemike30 (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm in week 2 of my krippling flower. This is my first grow, so heat and nute mistakes were made resulting in considerable pruning, but I've got a hand on things now.

I'll put some pics and specs up later


----------



## Aviar (Jan 21, 2015)

I am interested in this strain. I probably will buy some incredible bulk in another month or so. Krippleberry also looks appealing.


----------



## whitemike30 (Jan 22, 2015)

My babies are covered with buds.

But the pics will have to wait till tomorrow. They're sleeping right now


----------



## eugene b (Jan 22, 2015)

Aviar said:


> I am interested in this strain. I probably will buy some incredible bulk in another month or so. Krippleberry also looks appealing.


I just finished a bulk and got just under 3 oz dry...it would have been better but for a deficiency during flower...it was in a soil grow too. the strain is awesome to smoke and grow go for it mate...peace.


----------



## eugene b (Jan 22, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Bout 13 off the first one second one is more sativa dom in it possibly so its taken a week longer.
> Not ideal 13 oz but not optimum conditions running in the heat of summer ...quality stuff tho


finished my grow ruby fruit 3 plants just under 8 oz dry...the bulk did 2 3/4 oz dry and that was with a deficenty in flower so im pleased overall...peace.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 22, 2015)

Peace to you to bro...13 of one and 15.5 off the other one finished 10 days later than the other  well done to you its a nice strain to smoke


----------



## whitemike30 (Jan 22, 2015)

Here they are


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm curious, so I just ordered some incredible bulk seeds


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 16, 2015)

My Incredible Bulk just starting. check out my journal if interested thanks


----------



## ruby fruit (May 25, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> My Incredible Bulk just starting. check out my journal if interested thanks


Got a link bud ?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (May 25, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Got a link bud ?


at the bottom of my post mate, they are only babies at the moment tho


----------



## USbeginnerguy (Jul 17, 2015)

Check out my journal im growin bulk in soil and hydro 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/incredible-bulk-strawberry-blue.875415/#post-11755548


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 22, 2015)

Incredible Bulk 40 litre hempy 16 mainline


----------



## ChurM8 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hey guys im waiting for my dr krippling seeds to arrive. Im in nz and putting these in 30+ gallon pots for outdoor. Any idea what i may yield per plant? They will be tied down so growing on their sides (lst) thanks


----------



## Kygiacomo (Oct 3, 2015)

i did a incredible bulk guerilla style this year. its a fkn badass plant and handles heat and humidity like a champ. i only ordered 1 seed from herbies to test it out and i even neglected it and still got 6.1 oz off it at a spot that only got 6 hrs of direct sun. im buying a whole pack of it for next year and it will be in one my best plots with the most sun 9am-7pm so im gonna see what she is really capable of. it has rockhard buds and the higest bud to leaf ratio on any strain i have run to date. i have a journal of the entire grow on icmag if anyone is interested in the pics of it.


----------



## Kygiacomo (Oct 3, 2015)

ChurM8 said:


> Hey guys im waiting for my dr krippling seeds to arrive. Im in nz and putting these in 30+ gallon pots for outdoor. Any idea what i may yield per plant? They will be tied down so growing on their sides (lst) thanks


id say at least 1 pound per plant maybe even more depending on weather conditions and sun exposure


----------



## eugene b (Oct 6, 2015)

i did one incredible bulk indoors and got 3 oz dry...it is an awesome plant and i would recommend it. i currently have a dinafem critical plus on a guerilla grow and it is 4 weeks into flower and 11 foot tall all going well ill get 10-15 oz dry ill post pics when done...peace.


----------



## muglet (Dec 26, 2015)

eugene b said:


> Just read up on the krippleshock on herbies sounds like a nice plant to grow how far along is your friend in there grow? both plants are by dr krippling so they probably share genetics...so far the incred bulk has been really easy to grow "light water feed and grow"...rinse and repeat...lol


_first timee on here no good with this kid of tec but here we go. I have about 2 week left to go looking fine topped 2 times in veg I'm expecting about 4oz a plant dry 8 week flower I have a one what has gone about 2 time the hight as others aswell what is no where near done yet I will post what I got off them when done_


----------



## dragongrower (Feb 3, 2016)

I am going to be running 1 Bulk this summer in Ohio, perfect sunlight and great cover for everything else... Grew an Kali 47 last year and got 2 ounces shy of 2 pounds... Was wondering what you guys thought I could potentially get off this Bulk... Am hoping to best my last year grow and shoot for 3-4 ponds on just the one... Gonna dig a 5'x5'x5' hole for it, all organic soil and nutes... Anybody...?


----------



## dragongrower (Feb 6, 2016)

dragongrower said:


> I am going to be running 1 Bulk this summer in Ohio, perfect sunlight and great cover for everything else... Grew an Kali 47 last year and got 2 ounces shy of 2 pounds... Was wondering what you guys thought I could potentially get off this Bulk... Am hoping to best my last year grow and shoot for 3-4 ponds on just the one... Gonna dig a 5'x5'x5' hole for it, all organic soil and nutes... Anybody...?



ANYBODY???


----------



## fearnoevil (Feb 7, 2016)

dragongrower said:


> ANYBODY???


Really doesn't make any sense to ask someone else what they think you can expect from your grow, seriously there's SO many different variables that it would just be a shot in the dark, like guessing how many gumballs in a gallon jar, lol.

If you know what you're doing then you should be able to max her out, and if you want a monster, imo start early and get her big and strong so she's got a head start by the time you can transplant her to your plot. I just popped 4 a few weeks ago, gonna veg em for at least 6-7 weeks, but I'm keepin mine indoors in 15 gal modified organic/hempy pots. I'd like to get an elbow per, but not having grown this strain before I'll have to wait and see if the results match the hype. I'll try and post some pics tomorrow, and good luck.


----------



## fearnoevil (Feb 7, 2016)

Wish I could remember the strain, but a friend of mine did this a few years ago. He planted this one girl the first week in January indoors, then vegged her till late March after the last frost. When he transplanted her she was nearly 5' tall, then he proceeded to pull the top down and eventually got her growing horizontally along a trellis. 

The results were unbelievable, really spectacular, I've personally never seen a bigger plant, just before harvest it measured almost 10' long and the vertical branches nearly 6' tall, it looked like a fucking hedge, I kid you not. As I recall the dry weight was nearly 5 pounds! Point is, genetics is one part, but how you grow your girls is just as important.

I wish I was situated where I could grow outdoors, but it'll just have to wait until I move to Southern Oregon in 2 years <sigh>.


----------



## dragongrower (Feb 11, 2016)

Guess I'm interested in knowing if anybody has had any outdoor grows with this strain and what the yield was...


----------



## eugene b (Feb 11, 2016)

dragongrower said:


> Guess I'm interested in knowing if anybody has had any outdoor grows with this strain and what the yield was...


I'm doing some this year outside guess you just gotta plug and play sometimes!!!


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 23, 2016)

Just popped 5 of these yesterday, what's the quality like? By all accounts its a heavy yielder ..just curious on the potency.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 24, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Just popped 5 of these yesterday, what's the quality like? By all accounts its a heavy yielder ..just curious on the potency.


Don't know the potency yet, but looks pretty nice,


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 24, 2016)

Very nice ^


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 24, 2016)

dragongrower said:


> ANYBODY???


Being in Ohio, you will need to watch for mold because of the size of the buds ,Ohio doesn't exactly have dry autumns .


----------



## Rugburn Og (Apr 25, 2016)

I run this indoors the smoke is heavy and nice all around I do not get monster buds or yeilds... and it finishes early I have a few phenos and they all come out about the same


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 25, 2016)

Angry Pollock said:


> Being in Ohio, you will need to watch for mold because of the size of the buds ,Ohio doesn't exactly have dry autumns .






I'm close to Ohio, I've heard its very mold resistant here in Michigan.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 25, 2016)

Rugburn Og said:


> I run this indoors the smoke is heavy and nice all around I do not get monster buds or yeilds... and it finishes early I have a few phenos and they all come out about the same


Yeah my c99 is definitely going to yield more but honestly the incredible bulk buds look sooo much more frosty its ridiculous. Smell is out of this world too, I'm getting deep pungent incense, hashy, black liquorice notes that makes your mouth water. Nice and dense to. Another pic


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 29, 2016)

Lookin beautiful man, very nice.. How's the density?


----------



## Rugburn Og (Apr 30, 2016)

went looking on the pc for a pic of the bulk frost


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 30, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Lookin beautiful man, very nice.. How's the density?


Thanks, they're nice and dense, also barely any popcorn nugs.


----------



## fearnoevil (Aug 21, 2016)

Well it's been a while, just forgot about this thread, but anyway, I ended up vegging my IB's for, believe it or not, until the middle of April, or about THREE MONTHS, lol. After weeding out the runts, I ended up with four Incredible Bulks, a couple of Money Makers and a Bubba's Gift - the BG was the smallest while the IB's were huge, and not very impressed with the MM's.

I vegged them in 5 gal buckets, kept the BG and MM's in the same buckets and transplanted the IB's to 10 gal containers, but they were so tall I decided to lay them on their sides (also due to the 10 gal containers being too short, forgot to measure before transplanting, lol). Here's some pics ;?D

These is from early February, the pic in the middle is of the IB's and the last pic is from April just before moving them to the flowering room.
  

Unfortunately, I mostly took videos of the in between periods, but I do have some pics after the transplanting. They look a little shocky, especially considering that some of the root ball wouldn't fit, even laying down in the short 10gal. Oh yeah, I forgot but in the middle pic you see a bucket to the right which held a FB Girlscout Cookie Auto, wasn't at all impressed with the results, decent yield for an auto, but fluffy buds and not very reminiscent of GC imo.

In the last pic, if you compare the far 10 gal to the closest one, the far one was my first attempt, and as you can see a LOT of the root ball wouldn't fit that way, lol. So in the nearest one you'll see one container nested inside another, and what I did was to cut the bottom out of one and that allowed the whole root mass to sit below the surface. Next go round, I'll veg in 3 gal containers and no more than 8 weeks of veg too ;?).
  

Later, closer to harvest, I was down to four IB's, one BG and one MM. So just six plants nearly filled up an area that I normally fit up to 14-16 "regular" sized girls. The total time in flower was at least 10 weeks, lost track of the exact date I switched to flower, but it seemed like 11 by the time I got done with the flush.

Oh yeah, on closer look I forgot there's a tall lanky thing in the first pic on the right, that was an Afghan I was trying to find an outdoor "guerilla grow" location, but ended up chopping it when nothing was available (it was a freebie and I didn't like the looks of it at all). Wish I had more bud pics, I should see if there's a way I can get stills from the videos I took ;?)
   

Unfortunately, don't have any pics of the chop, it was a LOT of work, I just got buried. Ended up with just shy of 3 pounds, 2 of which were from the IB's alone.

PROS: As for a smoke report, loved the high and flavor of the IB, potent, nice mellow stone and will put you to sleep at bedtime (I use it in place of sleep meds). The scent wasn't as strong as I was hoping for but still a decent terpene profile. BIG CON: The buds were WAY dense, the densest I've grown, and even with a big dehumidifier going 24-7 at the end, while flushing for 10 days, the humidity spiked above 60% a few times and mold set in on several of the biggest buds, ended up losing at least a couple of ounces of dried bud. That is a problem I hate dealing with, so until I decide to spring for a commercial dehumidifier, I'm probably going to pass on growing this again.

The BG also had a nice strong high, more crystals (that's the bud in the far right pic above) and a better scent/flavor profile, berry-like with some citrus, but not a big producer all things considered. Didn't find much to recommend the MM, not a bad strain, just not up to what I'm looking for, and a little too lanky with smaller buds.


----------



## fearnoevil (Aug 21, 2016)

One thing I've become religious about is flushing. Over the past couple of years I've been sticking to roughly the following regimen.

1) Three weeks till chop I give one last strong dose, followed by two more feedings, every other day, of just Kool Bloom and molasses. During this time I begin to trim leaves (I don't do much during the grow, just clear the lower canopy and remove large fan leaves that are blocking light to lower buds, mostly in the center of the plant). At the end of this phase, I've trimmed about 25-30% of the leaves including all the large fan leaves. Since I'm going to start the flush, I don't want the plant to have a lot of nutes stored, so they'll be forced to use everything stored in the rest of the plant and buds.

2) Two weeks to go I start the flush, and I really want to flush the hell out of them (and I don't use anything but water cuz I don't want anything artificial getting absorbed). So I run a hose over and fill them to the brim, then use my large shop vac to suck this out of the drain hole at the bottom (I run modified Hempy's). I repeat this a couple of times, so about 3-5 gals of water per plant each flush, which I do every two days for 10 days. The last time I really get all the water I can possibly get, even tip the buckets to get the last bit sucked out of the reservoir of the Hempys. I continue to trim leaves until about 75% are removed.

3) The last 4-5 days no watering, cut the light to 8 hours, and during this time I trim almost all the remaining leaves, just leaving some around the buds, especially the smaller ones, to help with a more even drying process. But the largest buds will be pretty close to where they will be when trimmed, and cuts that time easily in half.

4) I cut and hang individual branches, fairly close together but not touching. I run a fan on low and down below, not directly on the buds. The first 3-5 days I keep the humidity around 40%, then over the next few days (depending on how the moisture content "feels") I'll let the humidity creep up until it's between 55-60% (temps around 65-70 F). I leave them curing in this manner for 7-10 more days until the stems are still bendy but getting close to finished. At this point I've removed most of the remaining leaves, then cut the stems into shorter lengths and put them in those large, double-thick, paper lawn bags, about a quarter full, then fold em up several times and clip them closed. They cure this way for another week or so (opening the bags sometimes a couple of times a day at first, depending on moisture content, this is important to avoid decomposition), same temps and humidity around 50% or less.

5) Then it's trim time, which goes fairly quickly (compared to how I used to do it), probably 60% time savings, but then I take too long trimming, I know, I just get really anal about how each individual bud looks, lol. But it's still a pita ;?D When done, I'll put them in large vacuum seal bags, taking care not to suck all the air out, which seriously squashes your buds, takes a little practice, then I put them in the freezer for a couple of days. I can't swear 100%, but I honestly think this helps with the flavor and scent profile.

All in all, while it's a chore, it's a labor of love as I see it. And I KNOW that this results in some of the smoothest and cleanest smoke I've ever produced, and my friends all agree. In the end it's just what works for me, hope it helps others who are looking for the same thing ;?D


----------



## fearnoevil (Aug 21, 2016)

dubekoms said:


> Thanks, they're nice and dense, also barely any popcorn nugs.


I agree, not a lot of popcorn, or if you will, even the popcorn buds are like thumb-sized, lol. But mine never quite developed the intense scent profile I was hoping for, but the yield was BIG. 

Sadly, as I posted above, the IB's produced the most dense nugs I've ever grown which, of course, almost always result in mold, guaranteed, at least in my neck of the woods. I'm going to need a serious commercial strength dehumidifier before I grow another strain like that.


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 22, 2016)

Yeah man I hear ya, the nugs were dense as fuck even with some heat issues. Sorry about the mold dude, shit sucks. I only grow in a small closet so a small dehumidifier fixed my rh. Seems like a good commercial type strain, not the best smell or high but definitely not bad either. Makes up for it in yield and vigour. Bag appeal is nice too. I would grow it again. Nice job with the grow you killed it!


----------



## fearnoevil (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks Dub, really appreciate that  Yeah it definitely does live up to it's name, even though I fed them silica throughout the grow, and had some strong thick stems, I had to tie the shit out of those branches they were so heavy, a few snapped before I could get to them all, reminded me somewhat of some Heavy Duty Fruity I grew a long time back, not so dense but buds so big the weight was snapping branches left and right.

Also, ditto on the vigor, and they could take heavy feedings without so much as a burnt tip, really surprised me how high I could push the nutes, wish I lived in a drier climate, I'd love to have pushed them another 10-14 days, but once I saw those tell-tale signs I knew it was done. 

So now I'm on to my next grow, still looking for the Holy Grail, lol, think I'll try some of DJ's Old World Genetics (F-13 Throwback/Shortbread looks interesting) and maybe some Brother's Grimm Apollo 13 if I can get my hands on some of them beans


----------



## yankeetransplant (Sep 27, 2016)

dubekoms said:


> Yeah my c99 is definitely going to yield more but honestly the incredible bulk buds look sooo much more frosty its ridiculous. Smell is out of this world too, I'm getting deep pungent incense, hashy, black liquorice notes that makes your mouth water. Nice and dense to. Another pic View attachment 3666055


Just aquire 3 of the.Docs IB....going in next crop....White Widow extm.(pic attached) and some cali.dream in current crop from Elephantos (INSANE gentetic) 35+ yr grower so pretty fussy...LOL...I will comment on the Doc IB when I finish them..YT


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 28, 2016)

yankeetransplant said:


> Just aquire 3 of the.Docs IB....going in next crop....White Widow extm.(pic attached) and some cali.dream in current crop from Elephantos (INSANE gentetic) 35+ yr grower so pretty fussy...LOL...I will comment on the Doc IB when I finish them..YT


Damn that widow is lookin frosty! Definitely let me know how those incredible bulks turn out for you man. Make sure you got plenty of airflow and low humidity because the colas get extremely dense, like hard as a rock dense....nothing to complain about tho


----------



## reuben rubbish (Oct 3, 2016)

My little bulk cutting from earlier in the year, got one in flower now outdoor uk. I'll post photos when it's done.


----------



## reuben rubbish (Oct 27, 2016)

My outdoor incredible bulk cropped 14th October. It smells amazing and is dense for outdoor grown bud , gave some to a mate and one joint knocked him out! Fell asleep on a couch from 7pm till 4am


----------



## yankeetransplant (Oct 27, 2016)

Your cutting would suggest that its a VERY short Indica dominant plant...the strains descriptions say its a taller plant and to get them into flower before they are bery tall due to aggressive stretchout...I am sure every plant does not act the same, but was yours a tall plant with a big stretch or short as your cutting suggests...your cutting could have just been taken from a thick, stout shoot and is deceiving...


----------



## reuben rubbish (Oct 27, 2016)

It was a cutting from when my friend topped his plant so it was initially short..... then it went mental and leaves became more sativa and growth more stretched so I topped it and trained with super cropping when in flower buds weren't massive as it's outdoor with limited direct sunlight (6 hours) but they were dense and covered in resin and crystals .


----------



## Useless89 (Oct 29, 2016)

I recently got a "bulk smash auto" but havent started it yet


----------



## reuben rubbish (Oct 30, 2016)

Tried my outdoor bulk , had half a joint.... and I was absolutely smashed. Not really my kind of thing but good for getting you off to sleep!


----------



## yankeetransplant (Nov 2, 2016)

dubekoms said:


> Damn that widow is lookin frosty! Definitely let me know how those incredible bulks turn out for you man. Make sure you got plenty of airflow and low humidity because the colas get extremely dense, like hard as a rock dense....nothing to complain about tho


I still have 2-3 weeks to finish current grow before I can move in the IB...current grow has my WWx and CaliDream...the CD were from seed and a cpl of them WILL NOT finish at the 8wk spec listed...the IB seedlings have just been topped and looking good..see if I can get a cpl pictures up..sorry, I am a grower, not a photographer but pics ok to see whats going on...1 is current full crop pic (WWx and Cali.Dream), the other is IB seedling wating for a permanent spot under the big girl light....just added a side bud pic of Cali Dream...pic was at 6wks of flower and it has INSANE resin development...cant wait to get a paper around a nug!!! I have no experience with the C.Dream so looking forward to it...regards.YT


----------



## The grow doctor (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi guys I'm new on here but not to the art of growing. My incredible bulks arrived today and after reading this thread I am very excited on getting them in. I will keep a proper journel and share all my results with you guys.
What is the biggest yield plant you have grown ?? and how much did it yield per plant ?? Many thanks in advance


----------



## yankeetransplant (Nov 4, 2016)

I am just a little ahead of you...mine have just been topped but are still in the nursery...I.have another 10 days or so before I can transplant them....the marketing descriptions are clearly exagerated...there will not be Boxing glove size buds or anothing CLOSE to that...it IS a great yielding strain with solid buds that produce better than average THC percentages....of course a lot depends on the seeds u crack too...buying seeds is like playing the lottery...it has been my experience (37 yrs.growing), that u have to crack at least 50 seeds to find that one jewel that properly represents that strain...I am also VERY fussy compared to others, but there are a LOT of considerations finding that special plant..realistically, u will get better than average yeilds and quality meds...But, do not expect some mutant giants as the descriptions leads you toward...
I personally am looking for a Heavy Yielder for a possible plantlet set up and this one will fit the bill providing the heights can be controlled...I will also provide pics and info as I grow them out...they have ALREADY shown signs that they are heavy feeders...I currently have 4 strains in the nursery and those have needed a little high nutes than the rest....So, they get a high ppm top watering and then can sit in with everyone else...regards, YT


----------



## The grow doctor (Nov 4, 2016)

Rugburn Og said:


> went looking on the pc for a pic of the bulk frost View attachment 3669969





yankeetransplant said:


> I am just a little ahead of you...mine have just been topped but are still in the nursery...I.have another 10 days or so before I can transplant them....the marketing descriptions are clearly exagerated...there will not be Boxing glove size buds or anothing CLOSE to that...it IS a great yielding strain with solid buds that produce better than average THC percentages....of course a lot depends on the seeds u crack too...buying seeds is like playing the lottery...it has been my experience (37 yrs.growing), that u have to crack at least 50 seeds to find that one jewel that properly represents that strain...I am also VERY fussy compared to others, but there are a LOT of considerations finding that special plant..realistically, u will get better than average yeilds and quality meds...But, do not expect some mutant giants as the descriptions leads you toward...
> I personally am looking for a Heavy Yielder for a possible plantlet set up and this one will fit the bill providing the heights can be controlled...I will also provide pics and info as I grow them out...they have ALREADY shown signs that they are heavy feeders...I currently have 4 strains in the nursery and those have needed a little high nutes than the rest....So, they get a high ppm top watering and then can sit in with everyone else...regards, YT


thanks for the info, when you say heavier feeder by how much ?? Many thanks


----------



## yankeetransplant (Nov 4, 2016)

The grow doctor said:


> thanks for the info, when you say heavier feeder by how much ?? Many thanks


Thats a LOADED question...the intensity of your nursery light, system ur using and other factors govern the amts but in MY case they are requiring about 30% more than what NORMALLY works for plants in my nursery...they are more Indica dominant than the rest of my plants (which feed heavier) but in general, my nursery system has not changed in 25 yrs...the best rule of thumb, as with all feeding programs is to react to what the plant shows you...learning to read your plants needs is key to becoming a GREAT hydro grower...SO, depending on your system, there are too many variables to suggest a specific ppm feeding...It was just an observation that they are needing higher than NORMAL nutes in MY system...just maintain that HEALTHY GREEN and u will be fine...these seem to let u know quickly (by lower fan yellowing) when they are hungry....at any stage, learn how to read your plants for the best success..YT


----------



## irish grower (Nov 4, 2016)

i grew ten for my first grow,find my grow journal its on here,soil grow my biggest was 10 dry oz i grew 4 on 1212 even they gave me 5 or 6 oz each,i grew 2 together in a 15 gal bucket,buds were as long as my arm and as thick as a 2lt bottle of cokacola,all naturally grown mate,just have to find my grow journal k


----------



## The grow doctor (Nov 5, 2016)

The incredible bulk are going in soon. I need to take these babies down first


----------



## Wicked_One (Nov 10, 2016)

It's a great strain I've grown many Incredible Bulks under 1000w Hps cool tube and I pulled close to a pound per plant dry. 
The strain is very resilient and the smoke is thick and smooth with a fruity aftertaste.
I'm currently Growing three of them with LED's here's my GJ. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/wickeds-3-incredible-bulks-under-dual-p450-leds.922546/#post-13117373


----------



## reuben rubbish (Nov 20, 2016)

I only got about 35 grams off a bulk cutting, outdoor with as little as 5 hours direct sunlight... fucked it up a little bit over watered it at first and stunted its growth. 

As I stated previously this incredible bulk was some of the strongest outdoor I've ever grown. One joint and I'm out for the count.


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 20, 2016)

incredible bulk    great plants & my best rosin producers


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 20, 2016)

I pulled mine on October 18th, bad weather but the buds were covered in frost, nice density but not mold resistant..nice yield but half the plants had mold ...not a good harvest this year, I gotta find a strain that can handle shit weather.


----------



## reuben rubbish (Nov 21, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3835638 incredible bulk View attachment 3835620 View attachment 3835621 View attachment 3835623 View attachment 3835624great plants & my best rosin producers


Those plants are beautiful.. are you in the u.s or U.K. Or somewhere else?


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 21, 2016)

reuben rubbish said:


> Those plants are beautiful.. are you in the u.s or U.K. Or somewhere else?


thanks man i grow in the U.S.
@Corso312 congrats on those cubs
never even watched until this year(wow).
i lost one bulk to stem borers & one was
a mold monster & two were nice.
i would not grow this strain again outdoors without a hoop house (mold)
i wouldn't mind running it inside....
but i like trying new strains & am going with U.S. genes for the next run.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 21, 2016)

Jacrispy ya need to try some bodhi, I've tried over a hundred breeders and hundreds of strains and Bodhi is hands down the best IMO.. I've never grown a strain I didn't like from him, accurate strain description and straight fire...check out James bean seed company n grab some bodhi .thank me later. 


I'd rate the bulk a 6~10 ...nice yield, nice bag appeal but not mold or bug resistant at all..pretty good smoke but not a keeper, the blue Magoo and salmon river og blow the doors off the bulk.


----------



## petedav (Nov 22, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Jacrispy ya need to try some bodhi, I've tried over a hundred breeders and hundreds of strains and Bodhi is hands down the best IMO.. I've never grown a strain I didn't like from him, accurate strain description and straight fire...check out James bean seed company n grab some bodhi .thank me later.
> 
> 
> I'd rate the bulk a 6~10 ...nice yield, nice bag appeal but not mold or bug resistant at all..pretty good smoke but not a keeper, the blue Magoo and salmon river og blow the doors off the bulk.


My mate is on his second round of Djibouti and in 25liter square pots he was avaragen 10/12 ounces a plant 9 week veg I didn't think he get as much as that at first boy was I wrong I'm living proof I was around the whole time biggest indoor I've ever seen and done in 8 weeks.


----------



## stlios (Sep 28, 2021)

growed icredible bulk 3 years ago in RDWC had very nice yield. 1 plant yielded 340 gr dry buds and also very nice smoke. Very potent..


----------



## yankeetransplant (Sep 28, 2021)

I grew it about 5 yrs ago and was VERY PLEASED with it...Its not like some of the most modern indica strains with super high THC...I currently have some Do-Si-Dos phenos that trumps most all indica strains from 5 yrs ago, But, it is a VERY SOLID GROW....very earthy, skunky, hash like dankness that filled the room when you popped the lid off a mason jar....Indica high with just enuf euphoria to keep you from being couch locked...It gave you a nice WARM FUZZY FEELING that was extremely desirable....harvest was 7.5 weeks for the cut I kept....Yields were at the 'above average' spot (nice for 7.5 week plant)....didnt yield like my Bruce Banner #3 (which I did 2 crops ago, incredible yields), but still a good grow if yields are also important to you...Amazing resin formation and jar appeal....makes some nice hash of any type....a few phenotypes but not WAY unstable by any means...find a nice one and clone it...I just found and old pic of a single ripe bud of her...Only pic I still have of Incredible bulk....You can see how her jar appeal would be filling a qt mason of buds like these.....Medium density...a qt jar would be 80% full for an oz (using 1k HPS Lighting)...As comparison, I have a Gelato that it takes just over a half qt jar to make an oz (DENSE) and CRITICAL kush, yrs ago, that you pushed an oz into a jar to make an oz (fluffy)....All great, but completely different structures...IB is worth a grow to find a nice keeper...You'll keep that cutting around a cpl years.....If your just looking for a STRONG indica that also yields, Give Do-Si-Dos a go...Mine are rocking...only found 2 phenos and both absolutely beautiful.....Dense, frosty as it gets, yields, and specs high 20ies THC, with some hitting 30%....YIKES!!....Not just another high THC pollen chucker strain either.....QUALITY buzz...YT


----------



## yankeetransplant (Sep 28, 2021)

Just found 2 more IB bud pics....I submitted BOTH of these (about 5 yrs ago) to the 'AllBud' site under the incredible Bulk strain info...took the liberty of screen shooting them (since they are MY pics) to share with you....One bud still on the plant, the other after drying...Reminds me how pretty she was....I have a habit of UPDATING strains every cpl yrs max, to something more current....That the ONLY REASON I dont still have her...I DID NOT DISCONTINUE HER due to any issues with it (like genetic drift)..


.


----------



## conor c (Sep 28, 2021)

Anyone here try delhi friend as well by dr krippling by any chance ?


----------



## yankeetransplant (Sep 29, 2021)

Fyi...best grow buddy at the time I bought and grew IB, bought some delhi friend and didnt find ANY worth cloning....That was back about 5 yrs ago keep in mind.....He wanted a very short Indica structured plant, as its pretty much described....He ended up buying some Black Domina and grew it for the next cpl years...what he found in those were fire!!!.....BUT it also was not from Dr.K.....Maybe their Delhi Friend is better now....HAVE TO HAVE CURRENT INFO when it comes to seeds....One of my best plants of All times was a White Widow Extreme from a little place in Amsterdam called Elephantos....5 yrs later, I wanted to find another great White Widow pheno so I went straight back to Elephantos and didnt find a single plant worthy of cloning...In fact, you could tell they were something COMPLETELY DIFFERENT....Probably sourced from a different breeder....I had an ORIGINAL WW when it was 1st released for sale and STILL cant find anything close to it....SO MANY GREAT STRAINS got bastardized over the decades...Over zealous breeders THINK they are improving it, many are knockoff with their own VERSION of it, and before you know it, the original genetics are lost in a melting pot of half ass genetics.....SHAME....Same thing happened to the ORIGINAL northern lights strain....Same thing happened to the original Williams Wonder M31 from SSSC in Amsterdam...That use to finish in 45 days!!!!......NOT ANY MORE, and what some places are selling as Williams Wonder is NOT EVEN CLOSE to the original.....MANY GREAT STRAINS NEVER NEEDED HELP OR IMPROVEMEMT, and will never be the same.....WAH, WAH, WAH...LOL...lots of great new stuff on the market though......but also saw a lot of old school greats get ruined over the years......One of the best newer strains out, IMO, is Do-si-dos, for those talking about IB and Delhi Friend.....great Indica Dominant strain...Straight up fire and ALL in the group I bought, were worthy of cloning, which is rare these days...Those came from MSNL out of the UK....Seems finding a great plant these days, is like playing lotto scratch off tickets...Some will be winners, BUT MOST ARE LOSERS..YT


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 29, 2021)

yankeetransplant said:


> Fyi...best grow buddy at the time I bought and grew IB, bought some delhi friend and didnt find ANY worth cloning....That was back about 5 yrs ago keep in mind.....He wanted a very short Indica structured plant, as its pretty much described....He ended up buying some Black Domina and grew it for the next cpl years...what he found in those were fire!!!.....BUT it also was not from Dr.K.....Maybe their Delhi Friend is better now....HAVE TO HAVE CURRENT INFO when it comes to seeds....One of my best plants of All times was a White Widow Extreme from a little place in Amsterdam called Elephantos....5 yrs later, I wanted to find another great White Widow pheno so I went straight back to Elephantos and didnt find a single plant worthy of cloning...In fact, you could tell they were something COMPLETELY DIFFERENT....Probably sourced from a different breeder....I had an ORIGINAL WW when it was 1st released for sale and STILL cant find anything close to it....SO MANY GREAT STRAINS got bastardized over the decades...Over zealous breeders THINK they are improving it, many are knockoff with their own VERSION of it, and before you know it, the original genetics are lost in a melting pot of half ass genetics.....SHAME....Same thing happened to the ORIGINAL northern lights strain....Same thing happened to the original Williams Wonder M31 from SSSC in Amsterdam...That use to finish in 45 days!!!!......NOT ANY MORE, and what some places are selling as Williams Wonder is NOT EVEN CLOSE to the original.....MANY GREAT STRAINS NEVER NEEDED HELP OR IMPROVEMEMT, and will never be the same.....WAH, WAH, WAH...LOL...lots of great new stuff on the market though......but also saw a lot of old school greats get ruined over the years......One of the best newer strains out, IMO, is Do-si-dos, for those talking about IB and Delhi Friend.....great Indica Dominant strain...Straight up fire and ALL in the group I bought, were worthy of cloning, which is rare these days...Those came from MSNL out of the UK....Seems finding a great plant these days, is like playing lotto scratch off tickets...Some will be winners, BUT MOST ARE LOSERS..YT


Do si do is at least 5 years old by now so its a little older. But definitely fire


----------



## yankeetransplant (Sep 29, 2021)

Dosi STARTED as a clone only 5 yrs ago, then as Regular seed only (good luck getting any then) until this year when Feminized seeds were finally offered.....For MOST of this country, its a new strain...NOT for top secret 007 double agents for Archive seeds like yourself....But thanks for trolling forums looking for places to squirt your scent on......Dont you have some pimples to pop?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 29, 2021)

yankeetransplant said:


> Dosi STARTED as a clone only 5 yrs ago, then as Regular seed only (good luck getting any then) until this year when Feminized seeds were finally offered.....For MOST of this country, its a new strain...NOT for top secret 007 double agents for Archive seeds like yourself....But thanks for trolling forums looking for places to squirt your scent on......Dont you have some pimples to pop?


Don't get mad at me because you don't have a working knowledge of a strain's history. Calling old ass strains "new." Do si do is old for everyone with a pulse.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 29, 2021)

And do si do was not a "clone only" it was a cross released as male/female seeds back in 2016. No fems


----------

